# Need a new roundel



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

I was following a pickup truck and I saw a rock fly up and hit the front of my car. When I got to where I was going I looked at the front and there was paint missing in one of the white parts of the roundel.

Does anyone know that website that lets you click on the different colors and see them in the emblem. Im thinking of getting a tan/black roundel for replacement.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You might try: Here


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks M


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

There are all sorts of them on Ebay. I bought a black and white set for my silver 325ci. The set I bought was just as good as the OEM set. It included all new black and white pieces for the rear deck, steering wheel and wheels, real nice.


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I never saw that carbon fiber one before. I guess I'll be getting mine from ebay then. Thanks fellas.


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)

these are some hot products


----------



## Fokkerflyer (Jul 15, 2008)

If you choose to replace the roundel alltogether goto bavauto.com. I do like the roundel stickers though...may do it myself.


----------



## GimmieSumMo72 (May 22, 2009)

bavauto is pretty expensive overall for parts... unless they are specialty parts then its the other way around. 

try socalmotorsport, i get all my little things from them (roundel emblems, valve stem caps and such)


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i spent about $70 on my new roundels. bought them at the dealership since they had them right there in stock. looks that much newer with them. that was more of an impluse purchase. might have paid a little too much for them.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking back at your car, admiring its clean lines and its flawless exterior.....

Priceless!

Everything's relative.

jake


----------

